# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  खुद बनाये खाद्

## garima

अपने छोटे से किचन गार्डेन या टेरिस गार्डेन के लिए स्वयं घर पे ही खाद बना सकते है

----------


## garima

खुद से खाद बनाना आसान और किफायती है जो की आप घर पे बना सकते है।
जो 2 महीने में तैयार होती है।
फ्रेन्ड्स मैं ये खुद का किया हुआ नुस्खा आपसे शेयर कर रही हु।

----------


## garima

1)  इसके लिए सब्जी या फलो के छिलको को फेके नहीं।
इन्हें अच्छी तरह सुखाने के लिए मिटटी में गाड़ दे। इसे मटके टँकी या बड़ी नाद बाल्टी में बना सकते है।
यदि बगीचा हो तो अलग जगह पे बना सकते है

2) चायपत्ती ,  फेके नहीं धो के छननी में निचोड़ने के बाद मिटटी में मिला दे। पौधों के अच्छे बढाव के लिए, पौधों में फास्फोरस व् कैल्शियम के लिए  राख को खाद के मिश्रण में या मिटटी की ऊपरी सतह पे छिड़के।
3)  नीम के पत्तियो को पानी में भिगो के रखे फिर उस पानी से पत्तो पे स्प्रे करे कीट नष्ट करने का आसान तरीका और पट्टी को मिटटी में मिला दे।

4) अगर मिटटी में चींटी है तो गर्म  पानी की धार ऊपर से जड़ से थोडा दुरी बनाते हुए डाले चीटिया गायब हो जायगी।
5) मार्केट में आर्टिफिशल तितली ले के गार्डेन में लगाइर् गमले में लगाये कीट पातियो का कम नुक्सान करेगे

----------


## garima

बहुत से लोगो के घरो में एक्वेरियम होता है। फिश यदि मर जाती है तो उन्हें फेके नहीं गमले या क्यारी की मिटटी में दबा दे।

----------

